# Almaty - Kazakhstan



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Almaty is the largest city in Kazakhstan, and was the country's capital until 1997 Despite losing its status as the capital to Astana, Almaty remains the major commercial and cultural center of Kazakhstan, also with the biggest population. The city is located in the mountainous area of southern Kazakhstan.
Population 1,508,000 as of 2014

Originally posted by alasprut. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1033443&page=108


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by alasprut. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688874


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by alasprut. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688874


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by kjnb. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=677624&page=31


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by alasprut. Taken from: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=677624&page=27


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://s018.radikal.ru/i507/1312/45/c50c17f9658d.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://joyreactor.cc/tag/%D0%90%D0%BB%D0%BC%D0%B0-%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B0


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by Anter. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577552


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/281082561/lightbox/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by alasprut. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577552&page=4


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread of Almaty :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by alasprut. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577552&page=4


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by alasprut. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=677624&page=27


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by alasprut. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=108371628


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by Bolzeng. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688874


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

Love the mountains! What a great backdrop for a city.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Maximalist said:


> Love the mountains! What a great backdrop for a city.


Indeed, Those Gorgeous Mountains of Almaty brings beautiful harmony to the city with nature


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.bazis.kz/our_objects/zhilischnoe_stroitelstvo/Kausar_2


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by KWI Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688874&page=2


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7758319838/sizes/l


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by alasprut. Taken from: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688874&page=3


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by KWI Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=253737&page=21


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

#kzmylove #kazakhstan #almaty #webstagram #topclub #tweegram #instagood #instadaily #instagramhub #picoftheday #photooftheday #photoofthemonth #all_shots #statigram #clubsocial #bestoftheday #cloud #bestphoto #instakzunique #instakzmorning #instagood #ins by mrozhin, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by alasprut;115691093]Автор: KWI
www.facebook.com
лето 2014г.

Аэропорт









Проспект Аль-Фараби



























БЦ и ТЦ "Глобус"









Алматинский арбат, ул. Жибек Жолы (в переводе с казахского - Шелковый путь)









Торговый дом "Зангар" (раньше это был ЦУМ)









Свадьба









Улица Розыбакиева









ТЦ "Мега Алма-Ата"



























Верхняя часть города









парк Фентези









Театр оперы и балета им. Абая (пересечение улиц: Панфилова и Кабанбай Батыра)









Новостройки









Достык плаза (открытие в Августе 2014г.)















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice city. Almaty wish to become the mistress of the Olympic Games :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Zig_Zag said:


> Nice city. Almaty wish to become the mistress of the Olympic Games :cheers:


The city really has ambitious vision :cheers: and has everything to host Olympic Games


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Almaty electric transport retro-run: RVZ-6M2 (ex-Ufa #1111) by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by alasprut. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1033443&page=115


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by alasprut. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688874&page=3


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/764890156655372859_183747233


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by Bolzeng and alasprut. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688874


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/782622200299035764_279752598


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/453961713891272743_292656913


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Алматы&search_author=Sitnikova-Nina-Aleks&&p=2


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Алматы&search_author=Sitnikova-Nina-Aleks&&p=9


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by alasprut. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688874&page=3


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

* by aminabelkh, on Flickr

* by aminabelkh, on Flickr

* by aminabelkh, on Flickr

follow me by aminabelkh, on Flickr

* by aminabelkh, on Flickr

F1010019 by aminabelkh, on Flickr

* by aminabelkh, on Flickr

* by aminabelkh, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by alasprut. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688874&page=3


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/801477928971050496_38182214


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by KWI taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=119359359

Проспект Аль-Фараби


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://fishki.net/1299986-samyj-kosmopolitichnyj-megapolis-sng.html


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

^^Beautiful updates from Almaty....!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://yvision.kz/post/450790


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/887696589123160327_317415193


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_353674197/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_353476049/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_351642702/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_351489806/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_351183826/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_350210201/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_349053557/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_347956289/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_346836279/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_345122130/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

A Nice updates form beautiful Almaty...!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_344908726/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_343485289/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_343309642/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_341707306/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_340441543/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: 
http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_339705330/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_337291709/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_334163692/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_332276343/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_332028140/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_331459606/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_330060539/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## circassia (Nov 19, 2013)

Such a beautiful city and I love the mountains as a backdrop, thanks for posting such great photos!


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_324048282/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

circassia said:


> Such a beautiful city and I love the mountains as a backdrop, thanks for posting such great photos!


Welcome to Almaty :cheers: Those gorgeous mountains are the real soul of Almaty


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_320607607/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wonderful landscapes


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_317183056/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_316667466/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: 
http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_313738674/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_313455311/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_311277053/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/almalife?z=photo-37896236_305610219/album-37896236_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

20141012_Kazakhstan_1381 Almaty by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr

20141012_Kazakhstan_1360 Almaty by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

@Diplomatforall, amazingly beautiful pictures!
Kazakhstan will likely be the next Asian country to be an economically developed nation, and the prosperity is evident in the pictures.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_297244181/wall-30777417_2938


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from;http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_344807672/album-30777417_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_343557141/album-30777417_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_343076197/album-30777417_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_330353651/album-30777417_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_320538023/album-30777417_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_318773216/album-30777417_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_316183255/album-30777417_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_315214884/album-30777417_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_313118461/album-30777417_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_297461068/album-30777417_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_296298234/album-30777417_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from;http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_294623922/album-30777417_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: 
http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_287302915/album-30777417_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/welcome_to_almaty?z=photo-30777417_350705693/album-30777417_00/rev


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

wow！amazing！！！


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...mage&search-author=sergm57&page=2&how=created


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/sergm57/album/327675/view/812871?page=0


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/sergm57/album/327675/view/825314?page=0


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/sergm57/album/327675/view/814958?page=0


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/...949/view/904705?page=11&search-author=sergm57


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/...49/view/1120423?page=22&search-author=sergm57


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/...49/view/1179590?page=26&search-author=sergm57


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/...49/view/1219657?page=27&search-author=sergm57


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergm57/tags/алматы?&p=28


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/...49/view/1314054?page=30&search-author=sergm57


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergm57/tags/алматы?&p=23


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/...949/view/990541?page=16&search-author=sergm57


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=алматы&search_author=super.super-sav&&p=39


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...e=image&search-author=sergm57&page=2&how=week


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...e=image&search-author=sergm57&page=2&how=week


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

very nice photos. I've never know that Almaty is such a great city...:cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/feodor-makaroff/album/76187/view/651948?page=5


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/feodor-makaroff/album/76187/view/678963?page=5


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?how=created&text=Астана&search_author=nazipha&&p=19


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_010_Almata_141010.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_009_Almata_141010.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_011_Almata_141010.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_038_Almata_141010.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_037_Almata_141010.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_053_Almata_141010.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_054_Almata_141010.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_064_Almata_141010.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_055_Almata_141010.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_047_Almata_141010.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_006_Almata_141012.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_102_Almata_cold December_141210.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_101_Almata_cold December_141215.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr
2014-2015_Kazakhstan_096_Almata_cold December_141215.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_220_Almata_Shimbulak_150108.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr
2014-2015_Kazakhstan_222_Almata_Shimbulak_150108.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Almaty by Tore Khan, on Flickr

Almaty by Tore Khan, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Almaty Tsentralny Park Gorkogo 010 2 by zulkifaltin, on Flickr

Almaty Tsentralny Park Gorkogo 091 2 by zulkifaltin, on Flickr

Almaty Tsentralny Park Gorkogo 162 2 by zulkifaltin, on Flickr

Almaty Tsentralny Park Gorkogo 144 2 by zulkifaltin, on Flickr

Almaty by zulkifaltin, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/look_almaty?z=photo-79323240_344457079/wall-79323240_21


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_009_Almata_141010.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_010_Almata_141010.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_038_Almata_141010.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_054_Almata_141010.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_092_Almata_grimy December_141202.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_094_Almata_grimy December_141202.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr

2014-2015_Kazakhstan_102_Almata_cold December_141210.jpg by dadvirgis, on Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/wall-73134519?offset=0&own=1&z=photo-73134519_356060146/album-73134519_00/rev


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

Kazakhstan looks so nice.


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

^^ Nice updates from Almaty...!


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful! Reminds me Santiago.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/user/1348107/tags/Almaty?photo_page=5


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://www.panoramio.com/user/91305?comment_page=1&photo_page=5


----------



## Persian_Gulf (Apr 24, 2015)

Seems like a quite interesting place to visit!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome pictures of Almaty. Thank you


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

alitezar said:


> Awesome pictures of Almaty. Thank you


Most Welcome :cheers:


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/look_almaty


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: https://vk.com/archkz?z=photo-73134519_362208614/album-73134519_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/wall-35788661_1975130?reply=1978863&z=photo-35788661_359823413/album-35788661_00/rev


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally posted by alasprut. Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453920&page=84


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://vk.com/archkz?z=photo-93813896_363887982/wall-73134519_3490


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Taken from: http://iconosquare.com/p/926818230388814663_403157971


----------



## Beku (Jul 4, 2010)

Almaty!!! Definitely in my visit list.


----------

